
Ask HN: Why PDF generation is so hard? - betimd
I was working w&#x2F; PDF generation in the past, but once I finished that task I wiped everything from memory, bad experience, hacks etc. Back then I thought, hah it&#x27;s .Net such a crappy environment and tools are not great for this kind of tasks. 
But, now I work w&#x2F; Python and surprisingly I have even worse experience. Finally got weasprint package but it&#x27;s already impossible to make it work in AWS Lambda because of environment differences (I use mac to develop), I do not really understand why that library has tons of reference libs, such as cairo, cffi or that or that. Is PDF generation such a complex tasks, or generation in backend, or ...
======
spboyer
You can run this node project in an Azure function can convert HTML to PDF.
Easy peasy - [https://github.com/marcbachmann/node-html-
pdf](https://github.com/marcbachmann/node-html-pdf)

~~~
betimd
What about AWS Lambda?

